
The Nokia N9 Alarm Clock - Nition
http://www.nition.co/2014/08/the-nokia-n9-alarm-clock/
======
huangc10
I completely agree with you. Actually, you can take it a step further and
actually write an article about how functional the MeeGo OS is in general.

I utilized the N9 for a few months a couple of years ago and just loved the
OS. Of course there were bugs, but that's expected from an open source OS.
However, the main reason I decided to move on was because of the app
ecosystem.

~~~
Nition
I'd still be using my N9 today if it wasn't for two major bugs that never got
a proper fix:

\- #1 There's a bug where any text messages received with emoji in them are
silently ignored. Not just the emoji part - I don't mind the lack of emoji
support - but the whole message.

\- #2 Sometimes text messages show up under the wrong person. This is a bug
that won't happen for six months and then will suddenly start happening all
the time. There are some arcane things you can do to fix it but then
eventually it comes back and just gets frustrating. Luckily it's only a visual
issue at least and _sent_ messages always go to the right person.

Instead I'm using a Jolla phone which is nice (and has the same alarm clock
app design!), although the hardware and software don't work quite so
seamlessly as they did with the N9. The curved screen on the N9 worked really
well with the swipe system and unfortunately the Jolla's screen is flat.

